# Connecting OpenSUSE 11.1 with Windows through crossover ethernet wire



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello All
I was wondering how to set up Networking between OpenSUSE 11.1 in my desktop to Microsoft Windows XP in a laptop in order to facilitate file sharing between the two as well as internect connection sharing via a crossover ethernet wire?

Thanks.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 8, 2009)

can u tell us how ur setup is?

do u have a switch in betwn? or u have two lan cards on one of the machines? if so which one?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2009)

The two computers are connected directly with a crossover ethernet wire. No switches in b/w.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 8, 2009)

which machine gets the internet and from where?
if your windows machine gets the internet thru another LAN card then you can setup Internet sharing on the windows machine and setup internet sharing easily. 


if your linux machine gets the internet thru a second lan card on ur linux box then i think you mite v to configure squid for this purpose.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2009)

I get the connection with my desktop which's connected to a router with a second ethernet port.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 8, 2009)

i v sme work .. so cant write down the steps for you. 
i v jus copy pasted frm another site... if u still face issues let us know
source:*www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=672



> """" Let's get started then:
> 
> Edit /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 - This is the main config file for the first (internet facing) interface.
> It should read : (you can leave out anything on a line after #)
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2009)

^
Doesn't work at all... 

...bump


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 9, 2009)

u should need the connection on via STATIC server IP just use ur suse as server , make server name as server1.example.com ->then proceed with the following 

ping the static ip given in the windows , if it not working means 

in linux = > vi /etc/resolv.conf -> type the following =>  nameserver  192.168.X.X like any server static ip u give in the linux 

then in  windows ping 192.168.X.X -t  which the ip is given in the resolv.conf in linux

in linux =>  system-config-network -> cancel the DHCP and give static IP desired with the internet host connection ip 

but in windows give the same serverIP but diff domain name 

if this is not working at all 

---------------

make sure that ur linux firewall is running in ENFORCING mode ---> make sure the IP forwarding is 1


----------

